# No Data Connection After Battery Wipe?



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Drained battery to 0%

Let it charge up to 100%

CWR wipe battery stats..

Boot phone up, data will not connect.

Upload arrow active, download arrow not.

On vortex 2.2


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

bump..


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> bump..


It's night time in the US. I'd hold off on bumping. Especially since your thread is the top thread in the forum...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Go into the settings/wireless&networks/mobile networks/ and toggle the mobile data box. See if that helps. If not my other suggestion is run fix permissions in either CWR or rom manager.


----------

